# kind of bored



## ericrm (Nov 3, 2013)

is it just me ? with all the scam around gold pin, gold chip, fake gold over ebay, all the how to video that just keep growing everywhere, with the gold price who refuse to go up, with the real refinner that just keep stoling everyone ... im kind of getting bored of gold these days... am i the only one who feel that way ?

its like if gold recovery/refinning has lost its magic...


----------



## yar (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like you need a break to re-charge the batteries.


----------



## chlaurite (Nov 3, 2013)

For as long as humans have valued the shiny yellow metal, other humans have looked for ways to scam people into buying fake versions of it.

Just keep buying from your trusted dealers, keep working with processes and scrap whose behavior you know; keep faith that _most_ humans don't suck so much, they just want to make a fair living.

Oh, and stay the heck away from eBay. That place will part you from your money and destroy your faith in humanity, and little else.


----------



## ericrm (Nov 3, 2013)

yar said:


> Sounds like you need a break to re-charge the batteries.


i think it is a good idea... 


chlaurite said:


> For as long as humans have valued the shiny yellow metal, other humans have looked for ways to scam people into buying fake versions of it.
> 
> Just keep buying from your trusted dealers, keep working with processes and scrap whose behavior you know; keep faith that _most_ humans don't suck so much, they just want to make a fair living.
> 
> Oh, and stay the heck away from eBay. That place will part you from your money and destroy your faith in humanity, and little else.



not just that , i am lucky enuf to survive and have money to pay for my food, but in the last week i have done two customer that have called me because the fridge was empty (not drug or alcool related,just because business with recycling is low),on my side i wished i could offer them better pricing but wherever the avenue i look there nothing that i can do.. i cannot process the material myself because of too much problem associated with it, i wanted to sell my stuff to honest refinner but i just received in the last month two very bad review of sipi (wich was praised on our trusted forum). i remember a saying that i heard on tv about alaskan gold rush, the only one that made money where those who sold the shovel... i just see video after video poping all around about how to make million on electronic and the little i had with recovery/refinning was to feel special about been one of the few poeple in the world to do it and that just isnt special anymore... i heard some tiny violin playing somewhere... :roll: but its the way i feal right now


----------



## Lou (Nov 3, 2013)

Time to refine PGMs.


----------



## yar (Nov 3, 2013)

I have never gone the ebay route as I am lucky enough to have good flow of ewaste coming in as well as silver bearing material from industrial products. Maybe switch gears and look for a new avenue of materials. Stick to just scrapping or maybe get into a bit of resale for working items. I find that craigslist has been working nicely and no bs like ebay for disputed items.
On a side note, those that are using ebay be wary of what is going on with them. They are purging sellers based on disputed claims. I know of 3 people who were long time sellers, 10 years plus, whose accts have been closed for nonsense. These were people doing 60k per year in sales and are now out in the cold.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 3, 2013)

Ericm,
Maybe it's time to find a new (old) source of the material you are refining.
Time to start panning or hard rock mining to find the metals we desire. 
Thanksgiving weekend I am heading out to the Mojave Desert on a 3 day trip to visit some old abandoned mines and give their tailing piles a try.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 4, 2013)

Ericrm,

I get it... The market is too dilute with "stupid money" that run around and buy anything... it happens.
The point is to outsmart it, find your niche and build yourself on it. Eventually, things will all flow back to you. Maybe change the scale of you processing batches... Find new types of scrap to work with.
It requires some adjustments and tolerance on your part i suppose...

That's how i deal anyways...


p.s. - I also agree with the above, sometimes taking a break lets you put things back in perspective.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ericrm 
Sometimes i find brainwashing techniques the army taught me(used on me) come in very handy when used by you on yourself the proper way

For instance every thing in life is a matter of perception or how you perceive (not precipitate ) your surroundings.

Say your overweight and the doctor says "diet or die" just dont eat for 3 days and you will charish the diet

Say you know you have to do time in jail. Your freedom gone ,the worst possible thing ,just sit in the cold with no shelter for a couple of days and you will welcome jail with tears of happiness 

Anyways that might be a bit much but you get the idea 
Hope this helps steyr223 rob


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 9, 2013)

Go for a weekend or week on a survival trip. Somewhere in the woods, and get to know yourself better.

Get some basic gear and no food, But do take some water in case of emergency.

And your whole vision or perception will change, And you might end up making a decision what to live for! This will refresh your will, energy and mental capacity.

After that you should handle most of the common daily and long therm situations.

Take care! :mrgreen:


----------



## ericrm (Nov 10, 2013)

lol you all tell interesting point , im kind of suspicious about the go ungry or go die alone in the wood comment...(you just want to steal my gold :lol: ) i guess what is happening harold have told it before ,if you dont want to lose the plaisur you have with something as a hobby(in my case gold recovery) dont try to make a job out of it.... the winter is coming ,i might choose to close the lab for the winter ... thank all for the support your kind of good poeple i guess


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well I Since it's hunting season. So fetch yourself a bow or gun and go for it. A fire and your already enjoying the meal. :mrgreen:


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 11, 2013)

just in case you didn't know you're always in my head when i reminisce about the grf just like harold,butcher,gsp,geo,lino.freechemist,niteliteone,patt and a few others i cant think of right now
somewhere along the lines one of your posts caught my attention I don't remember which one but it definitely grabbed my interest enough to where I always look for your posts with enthusiasm

Thanks steyr223 rob ps the "dont turn a hobby into a job" comment. yep been there done that 3 times and it ended the same way every time


Winter hunting. .,..ummmm i can already taste the elk. :mrgreen:


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 11, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> just in case you didn't know you're always in my head when i reminisce about the grf just like harold,butcher,gsp,geo,lino.freechemist,niteliteone,patt and a few others i cant think of right now
> somewhere along the lines one of your posts caught my attention I don't remember which one but it definitely grabbed my interest enough to where I always look for your posts with enthusiasm



Well it's great to have this forum as a second family, isn't it? :mrgreen:


----------



## ericrm (Nov 11, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> just in case you didn't know you're always in my head when i reminisce about the grf just like harold,butcher,gsp,geo,lino.freechemist,niteliteone,patt and a few others i cant think of right now
> somewhere along the lines one of your posts caught my attention I don't remember which one but it definitely grabbed my interest enough to where I always look for your posts with enthusiasm
> 
> Thanks steyr223 rob ps the "dont turn a hobby into a job" comment. yep been there done that 3 times and it ended the same way every time
> ...


that is realy a nice thing to say ,it make me feel that about a lot of post that i made that i think just take space ,there is at least one that was valuable, youve just made my morning thanks



9kuuby9 said:


> Well it's great to have this forum as a second family, isn't it? :mrgreen:


 yes it is


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 11, 2013)

Mate, I try to ignore all the negative crap that the media portrays. It just gets you down and most of it's built on headline seeking as opposed to real issues.

I'd keep your chin up Eric and just get on with what you do best :idea: 

Don't let other peoples' failings get you down Sir.

Kind Regards

Jon


----------



## Palladium (Nov 11, 2013)

It's all a state of mind. I tell my kids " Don't let other peoples actions influence the type of person you are." At one point in my life i was subjected to a long period of extreme isolation. Didn't know if it was day, nite, what was happening in the world or anything. You couldn't even talk to the person next to you. Talk about a urning for human interaction and it being waived in your face! During that period of time one tends to explore many things about ones life and the purpose of what it all is about. Most people never get to take a journey as spiritual as the one you can find within yourself. I'm not talking about the everyday reflectance for 5 minutes before we go to bed, but the real somber truth of who we are and wither or not we are truly happy with our place in life. It's a journey that will change your life as well as open your eyes to things that are right in front of you, but you can't realize them because of your narrow perception. Some people go through life thinking they know everything their is to know about it and other people only to never realize the real loser out of all of it is not the other person, but themselves.


----------



## ericrm (Nov 13, 2013)

it is incredible how much support you guys gived me and i realy apreciated it , but nobody did answer my first question ... am i alone to have lost the fever ? is it even possible to be cured : smily face with an eyebrow up : ? no that it is nessesary a good thing eater to be cured of the gold fever


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 13, 2013)

ericrm said:


> it is incredible how much support you guys gived me and i realy apreciated it ,* but nobody did answer my first question* ... am i alone to have lost the fever ? is it even possible to be cured : smily face with an eyebrow up : ? no that it is nessesary a good thing eater to be cured of the gold fever


I answered it and it looks like some of the others did too 8)


----------



## Palladium (Nov 13, 2013)

I will never ever ever ever, grow tired of refining gold. Some days are harder than others, but all rewarding just the same.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Ericrm 
I believe your question is difficult to answer being that all of us deal with the recovery and refining of different qualities and quantities of gold

I can tell you this I'm Way bored with my material every time I do a process i swear i will never do another one with this material ,but then I look in the back of my truck and see quantities of it , so I do two or three times more than I did last time to get more gold and i end up getting less. :lol: 

let me ask you this if you had some military standard awesome stuff would'nt you get all fuzzy and tingley 
Inside knowing your gunna pull ounces maybe pounds instead of grams 
I would be willing to bet you would not just come down with the fever but might even catch on fire 
:mrgreen: 
Steyr223 . Rob ps yes for now but i will get it back


----------



## ericrm (Nov 15, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> let me ask you this if you had some military standard awesome stuff would'nt you get all fuzzy and tingley


yes :roll: , i guess you asked the right question. 
you all gave me realy good advice and new way to look at thing


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope you got the fever again Eric as this is one fever I hope never goes away!

Tyler


----------



## ericrm (Nov 25, 2013)

i would guess that i will be in it way over my head sooner than i imagine, but for now i will push on the buy/sell escrap business. by the way you did a realy good job on your first refinning.


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Eric and just keep pluggin away, things will get better! 8) 

Tyler


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 26, 2013)

moose7802 said:


> Thanks Eric and just keep pluggin away, things will get better! 8)
> 
> Tyler



Never! only worse! Untill a depression :shock: 
Followed by a resesion :mrgreen: 
Which we probly wont see in our life  

Fukashima. ....


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 26, 2013)

I know what you mean Rob. I try to stay positive and hope that maybe someday someone will get into office and make things a little better. 

Tyler


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 26, 2013)

Not so much boredom as sourcing scrap. I used to be very active on this forum but now not so much. I score a few things here and there and when I do I consider it LUCKY.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 26, 2013)

Moose always positive 
I mean why should i worry its not my problem :lol: 

Goldenchild: same

Eric dont you have a supplier? 
On second thought ya you just need a different profession altogether :shock: 

You can kick the suppliers info to me and goldenchild in a pm if your to board 8) 

......Steyr223 rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 26, 2013)

goldenchild said:


> Not so much boredom as sourcing scrap. I used to be very active on this forum but now not so much. I score a few things here and there and when I do I consider it LUCKY.



If you define "scoring" as getting gear well below market rates then heck yes, with the current internet information that's going to happen more rarely than ever. I would suggest looking into researching other avenues myself.

Jon


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 27, 2013)

spaceships said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > Not so much boredom as sourcing scrap. I used to be very active on this forum but now not so much. I score a few things here and there and when I do I consider it LUCKY.
> ...


 Yep. Scrap is hard to get at even a little below market rates let alone well below.


----------



## chlaurite (Nov 27, 2013)

If you just need something new to do... The eBay scammer masses don't seem to have caught on to gold in flatpacks yet - Personally, I finally fried my first batch just this week, and... AWESOME! A dozen NB/SB chips, and I have visible-sized gold dust mixed in with the ashes.

Now comes the fun of figuring out how to separate the gold from the ash. 8)


----------



## ericrm (Nov 27, 2013)

lol


----------

